# Standard wheel bolt size?



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Folks;

I'm in need of a set of standard wheel bolts and preferably some locks too (not essential) but what thread pitch and diameter are they and what length?

I need to know quite quickly so I can get a set for tomorrow!

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Found this:-

MODEL-------YEAR------ OE SIZE------BOLT------LUG NUT------CB------ET 
T T-----------99-on-------16x7--------5X100----14mmX1.5b----57.1--- H

So is that 14mm long bolts?

That does not appear to be a all that long??


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a set of OEM bolts and lockers (with key) that I've just taken off the car when I swapped to tapered bolts for my LM's if you're interested?

I'm in SE London...

YT


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Standard bolts are M14 x 1.5 x 27mm


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Standard bolts are M14 x 1.5 x 27mm


With a 17mm Hex size


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Robb and Jon.


----------

